# Snook



## FalkenFisch (2. Januar 2008)

Ein fischreiches neues Jahr allen Boardis!

Ich bin im Februar diesen Jahres auf "BIG GAME" Trip in Costa Rica (Pazifikseite). Als kleine Abwechslung im Reiseplan werde ich dabei auch an einem nahezu unberührten "Urwaldsee" sowie am "River Sierpe" auf Snook angeln.

Habe ich aber noch nie gemacht und ich wäre gern ein wenig vorbereitet. 

Welche Angelmethoden sind erfolgversprechend, welche Köder sind unwiderstehlich und worauf muss ich unbedingt acht geben???

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

hallo,

bin zwar absolut kein big gamer, aber in den florida mangroven hatten wir auf snook gefischt. eher die halbstarken, aber mordsgaudi mit fliegenrute und großen popperfliegen. alternativ natürlich jerkbaits, popper, stickbaits. kurzum: alles was an der oberfläche krach macht.

und immer ran an die unterstände. 

möglicherweise ist das für kapitale genau falsch, aber die halbstarken stehen drauf. und die biss an der oberfläche treiben dir das adrenalin durch die adern!

ich hoffe die pazifiksnooks sind die gleichen fische wie die karibik (atlantik) snooks, sonst verzapf ich hier nur quatsch.
viel erfolg!


----------



## Marlin1 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

Ja grüß dich,lange nichts von dir gehört.So,nach CR verschlägt es dich diesmal, allerdings eigentlich zur kompletten Unzeit. Februar ist für die Pazifikküste von CR überhaupt keine Saison. Außer ein paar verirrten Marlinen wirst du da zu dieser Zeit kaum etwas vorfinden.Also 'unberührte' Urwaldseen wirst du dort vergeblich suchen,außer du fährst mit dem Boot über den Golfo de Papagayo ins Naturschutzgebiet und angelst dort verbotenerweise.Der Regen- oder Urwald liegt übrigens auf der Tropischen Karibikseite von Costa Rica. Die Schutzbebiete auf der Pazifikseite sind durch den Humboldstrom bedingt eher gemäßigte Klimazone.Die Snooks im Pazifik sind nicht die gleichen wie im Atlantik.Es werden nun bei der IGFA auch getrennte Rekorde dafür geführt. Obwohl ich persönlich noch keinen Unterschied bei den Fischen feststellen konnte, ausser das die Pazifischen deutlich größer sind.Unwiederstehlich sind natürliche Köder für Snook, da kannst du alles künstliche getrost vergossen.Viel Erfolg und viel Spass in CR, ist immer eine Reise wert !Beste Grüße Reinhold


----------



## FalkenFisch (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

Ja grüß dich,lange nichts von dir gehört.

Hallo Reinhold#h

So,nach CR verschlägt es dich diesmal, allerdings eigentlich zur kompletten Unzeit. Februar ist für die Pazifikküste von CR überhaupt keine Saison. Außer ein paar verirrten Marlinen wirst du da zu dieser Zeit kaum etwas vorfinden.

Ich bin an der südlichen Pazifikküste und dort ist von Jan-März Hochsaison für Sail. Marlin, Mahis und (kleine) Tunas immer mal als Überraschungsgast zwischendrin. Ich war vor zwei Jahren mal dort und war ganz zufrieden. Noch sind die Sails allerdings nicht so richtig da, es werden augenblicklich meist Mahis und Wahoos gefangen, aber ein paar Wochen ist ja noch Zeit. We will see . . .

Also 'unberührte' Urwaldseen wirst du dort vergeblich suchen,außer du fährst mit dem Boot über den Golfo de Papagayo ins Naturschutzgebiet und angelst dort verbotenerweise.Der Regen- oder Urwald liegt übrigens auf der Tropischen Karibikseite von Costa Rica. Die Schutzbebiete auf der Pazifikseite sind durch den Humboldstrom bedingt eher gemäßigte Klimazone.

Ist botanisch sicher richtig. Dort wo ich hinfliege ist eher "Mangroven-Urwald". Der aber wirklich undurchdringlich. Ohne Boot geht da nix. Der See ist auch nur so zu erreichen. Wir fischen dann den Nachmittag bis zu Dunkelheit. Übernachtet wird auf einer kleinen Lichtung direkt am See. "Cook what we fish". In der Morgendämmerung werden dann die Ruten wieder ausgepackt.

Die Snooks im Pazifik sind nicht die gleichen wie im Atlantik.Es werden nun bei der IGFA auch getrennte Rekorde dafür geführt. Obwohl ich persönlich noch keinen Unterschied bei den Fischen feststellen konnte, ausser das die Pazifischen deutlich größer sind.

In Costa Rica wurde vor kurzem ein Snook von 52 lbs. gefangen|bigeyes. 

Unwiederstehlich sind natürliche Köder für Snook, da kannst du alles künstliche getrost vergossen.

O.K., dann werde ich mal dafür sorgen, dass genug natural bait vorhanden ist. 

Viel Erfolg und viel Spass in CR, ist immer eine Reise wert !

Ich werde berichten, wenn ich wieder zurück bin|bla:


----------



## Marlin1 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

Wo gehst du denn hin, südlich ??Das kann doch nur die Golfito Region sein, noch weitersüdlich ist ja schon Panama.Ich fliege am 15.2. für 3 Wochen nach Mauritius, da habe ich die Romulus, die du ja auch kennst, dieses Jahr tatsächlich 15 Tage bekommen.Da müßen wir mal korospendieren, wenn wir wieder zurück sind !!Beste GrüßeReinhold


----------



## FalkenFisch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Wo gehst du denn hin, südlich ??Das kann doch nur die Golfito Region sein, noch weitersüdlich ist ja schon Panama.Ich fliege am 15.2. für 3 Wochen nach Mauritius, da habe ich die Romulus, die du ja auch kennst, dieses Jahr tatsächlich 15 Tage bekommen.Da müßen wir mal korospendieren, wenn wir wieder zurück sind !!Beste GrüßeReinhold


 
Ich bin in der Drake Bay am Rio Sierpe, also ungefähr auf der Höhe Cano Island und damit etwas nördlicher. Gefischt wird meist in dem Abschnitt vor dem Corocovada Nationalpark.

Von deinem Trip nach Mauriland hatte ich schon gehört. Hatte ein wenig e-mail-Verkehr mit dem Franz:q.

Alles Gute für deinen Trip und grüß mir die Romulus! Ich bin am 15.2. wieder zurück, wir kontakten dann mal nach Deiner Rückkehr. Solange lese ich ein wenig im "BWF" die Fangberichte:q:q.


----------



## Marlin1 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

Ja, Ja, die Nationalparkfischer...... da hast du dir aber eine ausgesprochen Schöne Ecke ausgesucht.Da wirst du sicher ein paar gute Fische und Erlebnisse haben.Viel Glück und einen tollen Urlaub !  Reinhold


----------



## bastelberg (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

Hi habe gerade dein Beitrag gelesen. Bin schon öfter mit meinem Kumpel Pat auf snook in Florida gewesen. Die Biester haben's wirklich in sich. Am besten ist man angelt vom Boot aus. Die viecher versuchen auf Gedei und Verderb sich mit der Angelschnur um irged einen Gegenstand zu schwimmen was unweigerlich zum Schnurbruch führt. Hab dadurch schon etliche snookies verloren und mein Vorfach. Wichtig ist immeder gleich durchsichtige Mono oder wenn mit geflochtener geangelt wird, dann immer mindestens 1,5 bis 2m Mono als Vorfach. Den Köder direkt anbinden (ohne Wirbel) und wenns geht ohne Blei fischen. Topköder in FL selekted shrimp, d.h. die großen. Den Haken direkt unter dem Horn vom shrimp durchstechen. Man hat dadurch mehr Köderverluste aber auch mehr Bisse, weil der Köder lebendiger ist und auch länger lebt (in der Ostsee wäre das jedenfalls), allerdings bei der Fischvielfalt dort lebt der Köder eh nicht lange.
Dann auswerfen soweit man halt kommt und den Köder treiben lassen. Damit habe ich jedenfalls beste Erfahrung gemacht, b.z.w. hat mir das mein langjähriger dort wohnwnder Freund beigebracht. Der angelt dort mit einer Spinnrute gesch. Wurfgew. 30 gr, 1,8 m lang, Penn Spinnfisher  45 SS ( hab ich jetzt auch) mit 25 Mono und hat meist immer besser gefangen als ich. Mein grösster Snook hatte etwa 82 cm länge (Waage und Foto leider nicht dabei) gefangen auf dem Fishingpier Sunshine Skyway bridge in St. Petersburg.
Viel Erfolg mit den Snookies. Vielleicht sind die Snooks dort nicht ganz so gerissen wie in Florida


----------



## bastelberg (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

@ Falkenfisch,
nochwas: Hüte dich vor den Kiemenplatten, die sind Rasiermesserscharf. Ansonsten wirst du schnell zum "Auslaufmodel" ;-). Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die Angelschnur. Mir wurde schon Oft von den Amis erzählt, wie der Fisch sich einmal gedreht, den Kopf ruckartig zur Seite und die Schnur gekappt hatte. Wie gesagt zum Landen am besten mit Handschuhen.
That's it


----------



## bastelberg (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

Achso, hab noch'n Bild gefunden von meinen Kumpel mit einen seiner vielen snooks. siehe Anhang. Der Köder, ein shrimp ist schon auf der Schnur hochgerutscht (siehe Basecap)


----------



## FalkenFisch (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

@bastelberg

Besten Dank für die Tipps#6.

Nächstes WE geht´s nun los. Mal sehen, was so an großen (BIG GAME) und kleinen (River-/Lakefishing) Fischen zu holen ist.

Nach Rückkehr werde ich mal berichten!


----------



## Marlin1 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

Tigth Lines und schönen Urlaub, alter Marlincatcher !!   Beste Grüße Reinhold


----------



## saily (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

Hallo Falkenfisch,

ich drück dir die Daumen#6! 

Sowohl Snook- als auch billfishtechnisch wünsch ich dir 
richtig viel Dusel und natürlich tight lines...!#:

Auf den Bericht freu ich mich schon jetzt! Bin ja schon gespannt wer Meer Glück hat - MR oder CR - schaumer mal...|rolleyes

Liebe Grüße

Franz


----------



## bastelberg (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Snook*

@ Urlauber,
keine Ursache und good luck to get them all.


----------



## Bxxasialemao (19. Mai 2008)

*Snooks heissen bei uns in Brasil*

Robalos ( Singular : robalo ) und wir fangen die meistens im Mangrovengebiet und einem Lagunenmündungsbereich ins Meer bei Tibau do Sul oder Barra do Cunhau.
Topköder sind bei der Grundangelei lebende Shrimps, bei sandigem Untergrund geht auch twister und dropshoten ganz gut. Highlight ist aber sicherlich vom Boot oder Kanu/Kajak aus die Fliegenfischerei - das ist sehr geil.
Dazu haben wir einige Strandbereiche, alle entweder sehr steinig oder aber flußnah, wo wir vom Ufer aus Robalos mit der Fly fangen.
Wer mit der Fly nicht klarkommtr kann auch mit Sbiro und Fliege angeln, geht sicher genausogut und man kann natürlich mal weiter rauswerfen und hat dann gute Chancen auf Xareu, Bonito und andere im Oberwasser raubende Fische.
Ich werde mir dieses Jahr im Oktober ein neues Cayak zulegen und dann ab Dezember ausführlich von den Robaloabenteuern auf unserer HP erzählen können.

Ate mais - Brasi


----------



## Roosterfish (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Snook*

Versuchs maol mit einem Veltic Gr. 3 in rot-silber. Damit habe ich in Brasil auch schon einige Robalos auf die Schuppen gelegt.

Roosterfish


----------

